# Who is your favourite Primarch?



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi folks, I'm planning on doin a pre-heresy Blood Angels legion lead by Sanginius himself I know what I need to buy for the marines and have a good idea about the way to convert them and have found some models that with some green stuff will make truely amazing versions of him.

What I was wondering was who is your favourate primarch and have any of you made conversions? 

I'll try and start my BA soon and start posting my progress with them on a seperate thread (p.s. this thread is also in the modelling section and I don't know how to move threads and I thought I'd get more answers if it was in general)

-CallumM27


----------



## Tom_Peanut (Apr 15, 2008)

Ive never tired a primarch conversion never thought I could do one justice mainly due to the fact that I cant use greenstuff or paint LOL.

My favorite primarch would have to be Angron of the World Eaters


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

Personally I'd just use the plastic terminator lord and give him a huge chain axe and the new forgeworld world eaters terminator upgrades. Seeing as I'm ok with GS I'd make his nutcase tubs connected to his head. Is there any reason you like the mad marine?


----------



## Tom_Peanut (Apr 15, 2008)

Because he could take any of the other primarchs in a fight and him and Russ are the only ones that do anything anymore.

And because hes different to all the others


----------



## Slade (Sep 7, 2007)

The Lion - no contest


----------



## godofwar (Mar 23, 2008)

Angron is the best Primarch. I haven't made a conversion mainly because don't know whether to do a pre or post heresy version. But from reading the Horus Heresy books I would give him the chain-glaive instead of an axe.


----------



## Slade (Sep 7, 2007)

A chap called Hellric has done a fine conversion of Angron after his fall. Just google Angron+Hellric to see it. In fact, there should be something about it on these forums.


----------



## Brother Enok (Apr 17, 2008)

My favorite has to be a toss up between pre-fal Horus and Vulkan.
As for Angron being the best in close combat, I always thought that was draw between Sanguinius and Russ. I allways thought Angron was tjust the most ferocious and blood thirsty.


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

Sanguinis was not the best in combat, they were all good at it for different reasons.


----------



## Tigirus (Apr 13, 2008)

Totally Rogal Dorn, just because he look awesome like in this golden deamon entry


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 5, 2007)

Lorgar.

Reasons why Lorgar is better than Sanguini-wuss;

1. Sanguinius is dead.

2. Lorgar isn't.

That's about it. Lorgar is also better than the Emperor for similiar reasons. Go Word Bearers!


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

But only Sanginius took on the most feared bloodthirster khorne commands twice and both times kicks his ass. And he halted the chaos advance on the palace gate single handed :shok: to let the loyalist re-group. He then, even though tired and beaten went with the emperor to face Horus. Heroic or what :so_happy:


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

Pseudo said:


> Lorgar.
> 
> Reasons why Lorgar is better than Sanguini-wuss;
> 
> ...


Thats why he cried to the chaos gods when the Emperor called him a naughty boy :taunt: and lets face it, he and all the other daemon primarchs might aswell be dead seeing as now their just the gods lap dogs  
LOL Just joking thanks for your imput Pseudo, if I ever do a chaos army the Word Bearers are at the top of the list with the Iron Warrior :good:


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

Mine would be Fulgrim (the daemon Fulgrim killed Ferrus Manus and "in a way" Killed Gulliman but in appearence wise it would have to Lion, Mortarion and Night Haunter ^^


----------



## Brother Enok (Apr 17, 2008)

I don't remember Logar breaky anyone back across his knee, let alone a greater bloodthirster of Khorne.


----------



## Zyke (Feb 15, 2008)

Dorn of course. 

Though I'm a big fan of Russ too.


----------



## Brother Enok (Apr 17, 2008)

I like Dorn for being unable to tell a lie. Double edged sword no doubt.
Also called being a tactless bastard =P


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 5, 2007)

CallumM27 said:


> But only Sanginius took on the most feared bloodthirster khorne commands twice and both times kicks his ass. And he halted the chaos advance on the palace gate single handed :shok: to let the loyalist re-group.


Psh, only one Bloodthirster? I had a HSO w/ powerfist kill a Bloodthirster once. Ergo, my guardsmen officer = Sanguinius in power. Oh no wait, my guardsmen officer is still alive, so he's actually more powerful than Sanguini-wuss.



CallumM27 said:


> He then, even though tired and beaten went with the emperor to face Horus. Heroic or what :so_happy:


No, he wasn't beaten until AFTER he fought Horus.

Because Horus killed him.

...


Sanguinius sucks!



CallumM27 said:


> Thats why he cried to the chaos gods when the Emperor called him a naughty boy :taunt: and lets face it, he and all the other daemon primarchs might aswell be dead seeing as now their just the gods lap dogs


Yeah, what fools they were for turning their back on the Emperor! All they've got now is immortality and absolute power, plus their own Daemon worlds wherein they shape reality and their merest whim is instantly fufilled, the laws of euclidean space reforged to satisfy their base desires.

If only they'd sided with the Emperor, they too could be dead, watching the Imperium they fought to protect turn it's back on everything the Emperor stood for and slowly die. :biggrin:



CallumM27 said:


> LOL Just joking thanks for your imput Pseudo, if I ever do a chaos army the Word Bearers are at the top of the list with the Iron Warrior :good:


I know. ;P

What's a discussion about 'which Primarch is best' anyway, without needless petty slandering of every other Primarch but the one you like? A discussion without me in it, apparently!

EDIT-



Brother Enok said:


> I like Dorn for being unable to tell a lie. Double edged sword no doubt.
> Also called being a tactless bastard =P


Dorn was Space-Lincoln!?


----------



## vindur (Apr 1, 2008)

Actually the one sanguinius killed was the forge world one 

and it beat him once causing the corruption of the legions geneseed. Then Sanguinius broke its back over his knee. And that is badass


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 5, 2007)

vindur said:


> Actually the one sanguinius killed was the forge world one
> 
> and it beat him once causing the corruption of the legions geneseed. Then Sanguinius broke its back over his knee. And that is badass


Oh right, An'ggrath the Unpronouncible. Well he couldn't have hurt him much, could he? Old An'gy still has 8 wounds left. :/


----------



## Bhelliom (Apr 12, 2008)

I've always liked Rogal Dorn and the Imperial Fists...not sure why exactly but they appeal to me for some reason.


----------



## homestar (Dec 1, 2007)

Sanguinius. 
Im interested to hear more about Night Haunter though. Hopefully there will be a book about Night Lords soon. Also the Legion book does Alpharius very well I thought.


----------



## TheGreenKing (Apr 15, 2008)

There already is a book about night lords which has some description of the Night Haunter. Its called Lord Of The Night by Simon Spurrier. I personally like Rogal Dorn.


----------



## Ludoldus (Apr 8, 2008)

Yeah, Rogal Dorn for me too, because Templar are a sub-chapter of Imperial Fists... funny that they actually have more men than their founding chapter... Also Magnus the Red seems pretty cool, i like the story of how he was forced to chaos etc.


----------



## Archangel (Dec 30, 2007)

The Lion, he bitch slapped Leman Russ.


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

Archangel said:


> The Lion, he bitch slapped Leman Russ.


Only cos he stop fighting after seeing that the fight was pointless and reminding him of his glorious fight with the emperor, the Lion not understanding the joke hit Russ, cheeky bugger :good: thats what you get for starting a fight with a brother who can't take a joke


----------



## Brother Enok (Apr 17, 2008)

Thats what you get for being a Rookie and letting your gaurd down. As much as I like Russ, he lost because he was a cocky idiot. The Lion saw a chance during a fight, took it and won. 
If im sparring some one and they decide to laugh at me, and then get KO'd, the argument "He only beat me because I was laughing like an idiot" won't really wash with anyone with a modicome of sense =P


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

vindur said:


> Actually the one sanguinius killed was the forge world one
> 
> and it beat him once causing the corruption of the legions geneseed. Then Sanguinius broke its back over his knee. And that is badass


I thought it just broke his legs for not joining khorne, and being strangled to death by Horus was soo terrible on his psyki that it sent the BA defending the palace insane and they went on a killing spree kill thousands of traitors. Imagin thousands of Death Company marines :shok:


----------



## Slade (Sep 7, 2007)

CallumM27 said:


> Only cos he stop fighting after seeing that the fight was pointless and reminding him of his glorious fight with the emperor, the Lion not understanding the joke hit Russ, cheeky bugger :good: thats what you get for starting a fight with a brother who can't take a joke


I think it was because Russ treacherously threw the first punch because he couldn't handle The Lion taking out Durath. El'Jonson threw the last. The last punch is the important one unish:


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

it has to be fulgrim, especially as he slayed roboute gulliman !


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

jordan_darko said:


> it has to be fulgrim, especially as he slayed roboute gulliman !


Is he? I heard that he was wounded but the ultramarines froze him and he's slowly healing.


----------



## ugh (Mar 21, 2008)

Konrad Kurze! He is so wacky...


----------



## Archangel (Dec 30, 2007)

CallumM27 said:


> Is he? I heard that he was wounded but the ultramarines froze him and he's slowly healing.


Yeah, mortally wounded, same deal as the emperor in stasis and such.


----------



## TAU4298 (Apr 20, 2008)

mine has to be rogal dorn cause he created the Black templars


----------



## vindur (Apr 1, 2008)

Pseudo said:


> Oh right, An'ggrath the Unpronouncible. Well he couldn't have hurt him much, could he? Old An'gy still has 8 wounds left. :/


Well according to the new deamon codex killing a deamon banishes it to the warp where it regenerates.
And they can only return after 1001 days


----------



## Brother Enok (Apr 17, 2008)

Couldn't that mean it arrives back in time three seconds later, as time in the warp flows diffrently?


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

I thought he didn't die the first time, he broke sanginius' legs and was about to finish him when the blood angels went beserke to save their master and scared him off. Next think Sanginius knows is hes on a ship being taken to terra where he faces An'ggrath a 2nd time. But he gets his revenge by breaking the daemons back infromt of the trator hordes :victory: scaring them shitless :good:


----------



## vindur (Apr 1, 2008)

no he didnt die the first time but the second time he wasnt so lucky


----------



## Caledor (Jan 15, 2008)

I've got two.

Magnus the Red - A master of sorcery. If it was up to him, he probably would have turned the GC into a galaxywide quest for knowledge.

Rogal Dorn - The (Be)siege(d)master. I've always loved the idea of sitting behind fortress wall while the enemy beats their heads against it. And he did this while watching the chaos forces get slowly more desperate as more loyal legions came towards the battlefield.


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

Caledor said:


> I've got two.
> 
> Magnus the Red - A master of sorcery. If it was up to him, he probably would have turned the GC into a galaxywide quest for knowledge.
> 
> Rogal Dorn - The (Be)siege(d)master. I've always loved the idea of sitting behind fortress wall while the enemy beats their heads against it. And he did this while watching the chaos forces get slowly more desperate as more loyal legions came towards the battlefield.


I liked Magnus and the irony of him being loyal to the emperor and then because of him not listening, turned Magnus agains him :headbutt:

Yeah it was the Blood Angels who defended Terra not the thoughs losers hiding behind the walls


----------



## Ljohnson (Apr 14, 2008)

Well, being a Dark Angels player one would think I would say Ljonhson and you are right. I think second would Magnus the Red have actually done a daemon prince version of him before. I used the the latest version of the daemon prince( the one with Kai gun)cut the sword hand off. Attached wings from a Tzeench greater daemon. Used the greater daemon's sorceror's rod. cut the top off of that and attached the sword sans the hilt. on the bottom of the rod atttached the warp stone from the vermin lord model staff. Used the talberd from the greater daemon and finally green stuffed the hair and face to have one eye. I put him atop a frozen wasteland base with dead Space Wolves around it. Now, I have a five year son that has misplaced it. Oh,well it cost about $100.00
Third, and something I've been toying around with is Mortiron(sp?) Death guard primarch. Don't know why just like him.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Russ...plain and simple


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

Russ was cool but the fact he just up and left his legion in the hands of his youngest wolf guard is a bit odd. And also from what fluff suggests hes either dead or in the eye of terror and without armour cos they found his.


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

>> I have to say I like Russ the best. He was hard as nails, hairy and could drink shit loads more than yer average Primarch. Fenrisian Ale has a chemical in it that the poison-killing gland Marines have cant combat, therefor causing drunkness. He hated Lionel Jonson to, which makes him even better in my book. Fulgrim was pretty cool, but a bit weak minded.


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

> Rogal Dorn - The (Be)siege(d)master. I've always loved the idea of sitting behind fortress wall while the enemy beats their heads against it. And he did this while watching the chaos forces get slowly more desperate as more loyal legions came towards the battlefield.


Dont forget Perturabo..he nearly killed Dorn during the "Iron Cage" battle. And just read "Storm of Iron"..Imperial Fist holding a fortress...Iron Warriors attacking..end= all IF dead, IW won...


----------



## Holyboltshells (May 22, 2008)

Hmm having just read Legion probably, Alpharius Omegon.  Cant stand Fulgrim seems way to weak willed and minded.

With regards Sanguinus, I like him but *points to sig*


----------



## Centurian (May 25, 2008)

It has to be Russ for me Hard drinking bar fighting woman chaseing Viking !


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

why hasn`t anyone said horus? i think he was a primarch and he was defenetly the strongest


----------



## Holyboltshells (May 22, 2008)

I imagine people hate on Horus simply cause of the Heresy, although he effectively created the universe we all know and love so should by rights be up there. He is cool in the Horus Heresy books


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

magnus the red


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

does anyone know of any good magnus the red models that have been created


----------



## Siege (Jan 18, 2008)

firewolf said:


> He hated Lionel Jonson to, which makes him even better in my book.


Lion El'Johnson knocked Leman Russ the fuck out.


----------



## primarchXI (Mar 17, 2008)

mine would be night hunter/conrad kurze he was like the crazy skitso emo primarch with no freinds..... i take that back actually in gonna go with sanginios he could fly!


----------



## TrentLanthier (Apr 28, 2008)

I really liked Horus and Fulgrim probably two of my favorites. I find reading the Heresy that I've pretty much liked every one of the Primarch's for one reason or another. There was never a moment that I thought "Hey I hate blah blah"

After Legion I truly do like Alpharius Omegon (I forget the exact spelling)


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

The Emperor(technically a Primarch due to the Grey Knights). I mean duh he's the Emperor! Otherwise Roboute Guilliman as he's the only Imperial one still alive(in stasis).I think.


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

didnt realise that the emperor was a primarch. But yes Reboute Guilliman is in stasis


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

Yeah the gene-seed of the Grey Knights is from the Emperor, that's probably why none of them have ever turned to chaos.


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

Cato Sicarius said:


> Yeah the gene-seed of the Grey Knights is from the Emperor, that's probably why none of them have ever turned to chaos.


Actually this has never been said, its been hinted that he may have used his Gene-seed but it also is hinted that they were made using a mix of 8 talented libbys from different legions who were unquestionable loyal to the emperor. Plus if this were try all GK would be primarchs themselves as the primarchs were made using the emperor's GS so would be soo much better in battle. Plus the fact they were made after the emperor was put in the throne so he could have made them because he was the only one with the knowledge about making primarchs.


----------



## Icarus (May 27, 2008)

Not necessarily, Callum. It's possible, using advanced gene manipulation, to extract "Primarch like" powers, so the Emperor could have created the GK with his own gene-seed.


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

Thankyou Icarus for supporting my post.


----------



## Icarus (May 27, 2008)

Any time.

Personally, my favourite Primarch is Fulgrim...Mwahaha


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm not saying its not possible I'm just saying the codex doesn't say anywhere the emperor definately use his gene-seed to make them. Its all rumour and speculations which add to the GK super cool fluff :biggrin: but in my view if they were made from the emperor then they should be better in the game


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

were does everyone get those space marine avatars?


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

if you go onto your profile and then to avatar theres a create your own avatar thing. You get points for every post you make and you points to spend on stuff to create the avatar. So 196 post= 196 points to spend on stuff :good:


----------



## Brother Anubus (Feb 26, 2008)

the person i like kinda isnt a primarch but kinda is i like Nithanial Garro. i was the fonder of the grey knight if u think about it he is purist


----------



## Shamrok (Feb 14, 2008)

Sanguinius enough said


----------



## Steeldragon (Jan 21, 2008)

Perturabo... he didn't do anything half way.


----------



## Iron Within (Mar 15, 2008)

I really love a lot of the Primarchs. Perturabo, Night Haunter, Mortarion, Fulgrim, Magnus the Red, and Ferrus Manus are my favorites. I love their Legions too, and whenever I finally do make an army it is going to be after one of these legions. 

I wish I could convert/model one of these guys but I'm terrible at that sort of thing.


----------



## HighLordUlrik (May 29, 2008)

I honestly love Leman Russ he bested The Emperor in a drinking contest


----------



## cool_conoly (Mar 29, 2008)

Angron, no competition, by far the craziest, hardest, and most bloodthirtsy individual the galaxy has ever seen, and besides who else could survive and entire wall falling on them, and than walk out and slaughter the only sirvivors of a planet wide war?


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Pah.

The Primarch of the XI Legion is far more cool and mysterous than any of the others.

Not the Primarch of the II Legion though, he's a _nobody_.

:satirical, me? cyclops:


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

Angron I mean who else would take on 100 grey Knights and leave 3 alive he just kicks so much space marine ass and he came out laughing seeing as he only got banished for 100 years.


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

Totally agree Rogal Dorn all the way!


----------



## Rogal Dorn 666 (Apr 28, 2008)

Need You Ask Dorn is my choice he's just.... awesome.


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

Sticking to my Rogal Dorn Decision need all be reminded, No Rogal Dorn No emperor!! thats got to be the biggest claim to fame for any primarch


----------



## Skambankt (May 28, 2008)

Sanguinius and Leman Russ share first place in my book.
Magnus the Red comes at a close seckond, and is the only traitor I feel sorry for.
Third place goes to Jaghadai Khan. He was a total badass. What the bastard child of Kublai Khan and Atilla the Hun would have been like If he didn't get hugged enough as a child.

Also, I can't belive the love Rogal Born is getting. He's a git! Whiped out his entire legion (almost) because of pride. And he's boring as hell. Dorn's a dork.
Corax is another strange one. Goes crazy and makes the dumbest dissapearing act in 40k history. Just leaves mumling "Nevermore" over and over, and sails into oblivion.


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

dorn all the way


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

fuck all those primarchs!!! the best is by far perturabo!!! this guy fucked dorn and the imperial fists up in the iron cage. his was the legion that broke down every impregnable civilization that the other legions couldnt do, he understood technology better than even the fabricator general of mars, AND he and his legion were the ones who broke down terra's defences and allowed the rest of their wuss ass brothers to run in and fuck the whole thing up!!! unfortunately he was a little bitter towards his brother but who gives a hoot in hell!!! lorgar would be a close second just because he was like the harbringer of death and chaos and was technically the one who started the heresy. he was the one who had corrupted his whole legion and then through erebus corrupted horus therefore causing the heresy!!!


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

I go with fulgrim-sure he's one of those "I'm looking good " guys but wasn't it the daemon Fulgrim that killed 2 primarchs  (Gullieman is Kinda dead as I doubt he'll ever recover from a primarch Blissgiver)


----------



## Lolthirster (May 30, 2008)

Roboute Gulliman, Lion El'Jonson and Sanguinius are my favourites.

just look at these awesome models

Lion-









Sang-









Roboute-


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Got to be Horus! Who else has the balls to stand up to the Emperor?

But the top psycho award goes to Angron - what a guy!


----------



## ReaperOfHeresy (Jun 8, 2008)

I have two favorites:

Magnus The Red get the award of the best Traitor Primearch 

Leman Russ is just the best primearch 
but this is just my opinion :victory:


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

Leman Russ.
If my modeling and painting skillz were better, I'd definately do a conversion.


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

Angron he is a fookin slaughterer 
Rogal Dorn He just is mint
Lorgar I quite like the extensive use of fire with him


----------



## IronSnake9 (Mar 15, 2008)

i think roboute guilliman is the best because he wrote the codex that almost every space marine chapter follows today and he once controled the greatest legion of the heresy.
but logar on the other hand is my second favorite because he started the the heresy by turning horus.


----------



## MartintheRed (Jun 15, 2008)

*Fave Primarch*

My Favourite Primarch would have to be Magnus the Red
My favourite loyalist would be Roboute Gulliiman, he held the Empire together after the hearesy and he wrote the codex astartes and paved the way for the chapters we now know and love
My secondus Primarch for the traitors would be Konrad Curze the Night Haunter he so crazy....
:angel:


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

Favorite overall-

Magnus the Red.

Oh yeah.

That's right.


Favorite loyalist?

Man, they're such PRATS.... I'll say Leman Russ (and this is as someone who prefers the "look" of Dark Angels). Drunken Space Viking FTW!


----------



## chaos vince (Jun 10, 2008)

gotta go with a tie between horus and angron.


----------



## BloodANgels89 (Jun 16, 2008)

Sanguinius

Doesn't that just spell heroic?

Breaking BLOOD DEMON COMMANDERS back's over his knee....stopping a chaos surge single handedly, knowing he was going to die defending the emperor, and still had the Baal's to do it . 

He had wings! EFFING wings! not fur and canines, he didn't look like an animal that belongs out in the jungle *Cough* Lion *Cough*. 

Best primarch, hands down.


----------



## Necoho (Jun 17, 2008)

Mine would be Alpharius and Jaghatai Khan. Alpharius because he'll do anything to win and didn't let Roboute Guilliman boss him around.
Khan because he is Mongol inspired.


----------



## Lax (Jun 16, 2008)

Sanguinius, since 1993 for me 
Some mix of alucard and mrs horoscop = Overkill ^^!
And he had the pleasure to use his visionnary powers to know that he was going to die by the hand of Horus...
I would have guessed it without power, if I was him


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

For me the best will always be Primarch Geoff, He never really got much recognition, His role in the great crusade was a small one but quite important, he was in charge of the catering logistics for the whole thing, in fact some people say its because Geoff forgot to send horus his shipment of "warmaster's BBQ sauce" that caused him to virus bomb isstavan and go renegade !


----------



## bean (Jun 11, 2008)

i like horus. hes sweet. i mean hardcore nastyness


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Erm, probably Russ. Because he seems like the most fun to be around. All the feasting and beer and thrashings.

-Dirge


----------



## Speaker of Sin (May 23, 2008)

*Fulgrim*

If Guilliman wrote the most followed codex, Fulgrim, in 'killing' him, magically turned into the best primarch... Respect the logic.


----------



## Grand Master Belial (Jun 4, 2008)

the Lion of course


----------



## blitz451 (Apr 4, 2008)

I'd say Corax. I really like the small unit tactics and the fact that after being betrayed he set about surviving and saving as many in his Chapter as possible instead of trying to take his revenge in a suicidal charge. The fact that he even survived that battle speaks volumes for his prowess as a soldier and a commander.

My least favorite are Angron and the Lion. Angron because he's to stupid to be left to his own devices. The Lion because for the sake of glory he turned his back on Luther who was his brother.


----------



## Kaosnoob1 (Jun 26, 2008)

myslef my favourites are angron and sanguinus,

but i am so impressed by all you dudes and your primarch knowledge.

wud someone list me them and their legions plz

also what primarch killed what other primarch etc.

wanna start playing 30k alot 

thanks in advance :grin: :grin: :grin::mrgreen::angel:


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

Kaosnoob1 said:


> myslef my favourites are angron and sanguinus,
> 
> but i am so impressed by all you dudes and your primarch knowledge.
> 
> ...


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Space_Marines_(Warhammer_40,000) scroll down the page to legions and theres a list of all the loyal and then traitor legions and who killed who and were they are now :good:


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

Heres a link also to an already made 30k space marines legion codex made by BOLS http://belloflostsouls.blogspot.com/2007/09/warhammer-30000-age-of-heresy-v2.html which already has rules for some of the great heros involved in the heresy. I've read it and it a fantastic piece of work :good:


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Russ, definitely. Reminds me off when I lived in scotland.


----------



## Ptic (May 4, 2012)

Speaker of Sin said:


> If Guilliman wrote the most followed codex, Fulgrim, in 'killing' him, magically turned into the best primarch... Respect the logic.


This is terrible logic. As a primarch it's hard to argue against Guilliman being among the best, as the ultramarine legion performed by far the best everything taken into consideration. He didn't fight Fulgrim as a primarch, he fought him as a demon prince and it's unfair to compare them in that state. And even then he stood up to a demon prince primarch but was hit in the neck by a poisoned blade in the end.

In general all the traitor primarch's that were elevated to demon princes are obviously the strongest, but that doesen't mean they were pre-transformation.

My favorite is Perturabo, because the iron warriors are fucking badass and he managed to crush Dorn who i never liked.


----------



## Mitnal (Jan 20, 2012)

Horus, I love how humble he was towards his troops before he went to the bad side. He acted as a true leader should, humble and respectful knowing that his troops matter. 

And I know hes not a Primarch but Grand Master Mandulis,,, He knowingly sacrificied his life just to banish a demon

Primarch - Sanquinius,,,, because hes a beast, unlike Russ or Dorn or Vulcan, he actually beat the crap out of stuff single handedly


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Please check the dates on threads, if the last post is in early 2008 it's safe to say that the thread's dead and gone.

Midnight


----------



## Mitnal (Jan 20, 2012)

nothing wrong with bringing back a good thread


----------

